# So what did you get for World Vape Day?



## Raslin (18/9/14)

So my son-in-law made me this and gave it to me today. He had no idea yhat today was world vape day.

From the front:







The top:






The back:






How cool is this...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Awesome gift. Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/14)

Raslin said:


> So my son-in-law made me this and gave it to me today. He had no idea yhat today was world vape day.
> 
> From the front:
> 
> ...


Oh wow that is so awesome! 

All I got was a mild headache


----------



## Raslin (18/9/14)

Sorry about the headache. So chuffed with the built-in chargers.


----------



## Danny (18/9/14)

That is a truly awesome gift!  Looks really well thought out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

